# Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis



## Partybu3 (10. Januar 2010)

*Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

etwas off topic im bereich pcgh aber dennoch wichtig für uns alle wie ich finde.

die bundesdruckerei hat so wie es der quelle zu entnehmen ist an samsung einen auftrag erteilt einen neuen personalausweis und das dazugehörige lese gerät zu entwickeln.

das wirklich erschreckende an der sache ist das der ausweis scheinbar neben den bekannten rfid funktionen noch zusätzlich ein oled display bekommen hat um das gesicht des/der bürgers/in in allen Einzelheiten und in 3d abzubilden, was sonst noch an technischen innovationen in der karte zu finden ist geht aus der quelle nicht hervor aber es ist erschreckend zu sehen wo uns unsere staatsoberhäupter hinführen wollen.

george orwells 1984 rückt immer näher und nimmt man die technischen maß nahmen von unserem aktuellen deutschland und vergleicht diese mit dehnen der ddr sind wir der ddr in sachen überwachung schon um lichtjahre voraus und wir müssen uns wohl eingestehen das es bis zum implantieren chip wohl nicht mehr lange sein wird.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WBNW6fSTsOc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WBNW6fSTsOc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>​
Ist dies alles panikabhebung ?

hätte uns jemand vor 10 ~ 15 jahren gesagt das wird bald mit ausweisen herumlaufen die unsere biometrischen daten erfasst haben oder das ein großteil der daten die wir im Netz lassen gespeichert werden um präventiv gegen verbrechen vorzugehen oder das das skateboard vom sohnemann im Geschäft schon einen rfid chip bekommen hat im preisschild um es zu orten oder was auch immer.

wir hätten die person für verrückt erklärt doch all dies ist zum großteil schon realität, wie geht es wohl weiter ?

jedoch technisch hat es schon was das ist nicht zu bestreiten.

edit :

das traurige ist doch das die folgenden generationen mit dem aufwachsen als sei es das normalste der welt das man seine persönlichsten daten dem staat zu jeder zeit verfügbar macht und sie es akzeptieren werden das präventive strafverfolgung so wie sie schon lange angebahnt wird als gegeben hinnehmen.

via netbooknews.de : CES 2010 - Bundesdruckerei gibt neue RFID Ausweise in Auftrag | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


----------



## Klutten (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei giebt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Ich habe mal das Video in Gang gebracht.


----------



## Partybu3 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei giebt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

jor dachte es reicht der link aber ne mus ja der code sein jez weis ichs thx so far...


----------



## FeuRenard (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

wie viel sollen die dinger denn in zukunft kosten?  es gab ja in den letzten wochen schonmal ne news auf pcgh über einen personalausweis in führerscheingröße, wo glaub auch dieser rfid-chip drauf war. Dann wird das hier sicher ein Nachfolger.

Danke für die News und das video


----------



## emperator (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Ist doch egal, wieviel es kostet, müssen doch die Bürger bezahlen. Die Notwendigkeit der Neuen Ausweise wird dann damit argumentiert, das diese Ausweise fälschungssicher wären


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Cool! Geile Technikspielerei.

Nur wieso man jetzt vor irgendwas Angst haben sollte wird mir nicht so recht klar.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Dass die fälschungssicher sind glaub ich nicht...

So langsam geht mir die ganze Überwachung gehörig auf den Sack! Ich wäre für eine transparentere Politik anstatt dem 'gläsernen Bürger'!!! Aber in unserer Demokratie hat man wohl nichts mehr mitzureden...


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Der RFID lässt sich in der Mikrowelle killlen


----------



## INU.ID (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nur wieso man jetzt vor irgendwas Angst haben sollte wird mir nicht so recht klar.


1984 (Roman) @ Wikipedia


----------



## Reigenspieler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

<-- Mein Lieblingsbuch 

Na ja, das 3D-Bild ist nicht wirklich schlimm, vermutlich ist das aber nur die halbe Miete. Wäre interessant zu wissen was die Herren im Anzug - merkwürdig diese Bezeichnung, wenn man doch weis, was der Anzug früher für eine Bedeutung hatte  - noch für Raffinessen für diesen Personalausweis geplant haben.

Derzeit gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund solch wahnwitzige und gefährliche Projekte Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen.


----------



## ATB (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Cool, wieder was neues zum hacken.Mir ist nämlich schon langweilig
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das so ein Ding sicher ist.
Nachher könnte mann einen braven Bürger per Patch zum Straftäter machen.


----------



## TAZ (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Na hoffentlich bekomme ich im Sommer nochmal einen "Alten", meiner läuft bald ab...

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust mit soetwas rumzulaufen. Als ob ein Lichtbild nicht reichen würde....


----------



## atari (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Sehr interessant, zumal mir das Thema 1984 (Roman) @ Wikipedia auch noch nicht bekannt war...wow, was geht denn hier wieder ab???  

P.s.: Die sind doch alle bekloppt...hihi


----------



## rebel4life (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Kann ich dann einen Perso extra haben? Dann kann ich das OLED vieleicht per USB ansteuern.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Ich finde das unsinnig. Weshalb sollten wir soetwas brauchen? Unsere Personalausweise sind doch gut so, wie sie sind... das missfällt mir über beider Maßen.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Fingerabdrücke im Personalausweis gab es auch schon unter Hi*tler, Die Väter des Grundgesetzes haben es wieder abgeschafft. Das Volk würde kriminalisiert und unter ein Generalverdacht gestellt.
Was jetzt alles verwirklicht wird ist in der Tat erschreckend. Früher ist man noch gegen eine Volkszählung auf die Straße gegangen und hat demonstriert. Heute lässt man sich alles gefallen.
Bald werden dann auch die Nacktscanner aus den Kellern der EU geholt. Dort verstauben die Dinger zur Zeit doch nur.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Einzig und allein die Überwachung des Bürgers scheint hierbei das Hauptinteresse zu sein.

Meine Mutter hat anfang letzten Jahres ihren neuen Passat als gestohlen gemeldet (weil er es war).
Zwischenzeitlich wurde er regelmäßig auf zwei Strecken zwischen München und Berlin geblitzt.
Etwa Mitte letzten Jahres war er sogar in einer Polizeikontrolle und wurde nicht gestoppt.
Dann gegen Ende Oktober riefen gegen 3 Uhr Morgens Kontrollbeamte der Münchner Polizei meine Mutter an und wollten von ihr wissen, ob denn das Fahrzeug immernoch vermisst würde!?! 

Wozu denn dieser ganze Hightechkram, wenn nichtmal ne stinkige Fahndung nach nem Pkw möglich ist!


----------



## shila92 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



> Wozu denn dieser ganze Hightechkram, wenn nichtmal ne stinkige Fahndung nach nem Pkw möglich ist!



Und um sowas besser zu kontrollen, bekommen bald nicht nur alle Autos einen GPS-Chip, sondern auch jeder Bürger einen in den Hintern. So kann man immer über uns wachen... ist ja zu unserem eigenen Schutz.


----------



## Sonnendieb (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

wenn das in den nächsten jahren so weitergeht wird das passieren was in den PC-Spiel Deus-Ex passiert (wenn man es will) ^^.......kenner des spiels wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## Iceananas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Falls viele noch nicht wissen: RFID ist kein GPS. Man kann RFID erst lesen, wenn ein Lesegerät in der Nähe ist. RFID wird in vereinfachter Form doch schon längst eingesetzt, z.B. diese Clips zur Diebstahlsicherung. Wenn man durch diese Ständer läuft dann fangen sie an zu piepen, aber sobald du weiter weg bist kommt doch gar kein Informationaustausch zustande. Ich weiß gar nicht wissen alle RFID mit Orten in verbindung bringen, als ob da gleich AGPS verbaut wäre o.O


----------



## MARIIIO (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Ich finde es auch ziemlich erschreckend, wie die Einschränkung er Privatsphäre in letzter Zeit Fahrt aufgenommen hat! Was in den letzten Jahren umgesetzt wurde, ist echt ne Menge...

Das komische dabei: Es wird überall diskutiert, jeder findet es *******, und was haben wir? Nicht wirksame stoppschilder im internet, vorratsdatenspeicherung und bald auch noch ELENA. Wirklich aktiv versuchen, was dagegen zu tun, das tun doch nur ne handvoll Menschen! der rest regt sich auf, und wenn die welle der empörung abgeklungen ist, interessiert es keinen mehr!

Meistens dient ja der deckmantel der terrorbekämpfung dem ganzen. Doch ich frage mich: Wäre unsere welt wirklich unsicherer, wenn wir keine vorratsdatenspeicherung, stundenlange kontrollen an flughäfen und ähnliches hätten? Immer dieses RUMGEDOKTORE an den bestehenden systemen. das bringt dann eben auch nur kleine verbesserungen. Wenn die nacktscanner an allen flughäfen stehen, schlucken die attentäter den sprengstoff eben runter, in die Luft fliegen sie damit ja eh, da wirds ihnen bestimmt nix ausmachen, vorher noch was zu essen...

Aber ich schweife ab....

Zurück zum E-Perso:
Kann man irgendwann nicht ALLES knacken? Wenn der E-Perso durch die Ämter z.b. bei einem Wohnortwechsel bearbeitet werden kann, dann WIRD er irgendwann geknackt werden...

Ja, die PS3 ist meines wissens noch nicht geknackt (berichtigt mich, wenn ich mich irre), aber falls der E-Perso flächendeckend in D oder der EU eingeführt wird, wäre eine Hacking-Software auch eine ganz andere Hausmarke und milliarden wert...


----------



## shila92 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



> Ja, die PS3 ist meines wissens noch nicht geknackt (berichtigt mich, wenn ich mich irre), aber falls der E-Perso flächendeckend in D oder der EU eingeführt wird, wäre eine Hacking-Software auch eine ganz andere Hausmarke und milliarden wert...


Ich würde sagen, dass es ein größerer Anreiz für Hacker ist, den neuen Perso zu knacken als die FW der PS3. Was hat man schon groß davon? Beim Personalausweis steckt viel mehr Potenzial drin, das von Kriminellen ausgenutzt werden könnte.



> Das komische dabei: Es wird überall diskutiert, jeder findet es *******, und was haben wir? Nicht wirksame stoppschilder im internet, vorratsdatenspeicherung und bald auch noch ELENA. Wirklich aktiv versuchen, was dagegen zu tun, das tun doch nur ne handvoll Menschen! der rest regt sich auf, und wenn die welle der empörung abgeklungen ist, interessiert es keinen mehr!


Was will man als einzelner schon groß erreichen? Klar, wenn man sich zusammenschließt, sozusagen als Partei oder so, hätte man mehr Chancen, aber ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass das viel bringt. Da wird sich der Staat kaum einschüchtern lassen von ein paar Querdenkern...


----------



## M59Deathman (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Falls viele noch nicht wissen: RFID ist kein GPS. Man kann RFID erst lesen, wenn ein Lesegerät in der Nähe ist. RFID wird in vereinfachter Form doch schon längst eingesetzt, z.B. diese Clips zur Diebstahlsicherung. Wenn man durch diese Ständer läuft dann fangen sie an zu piepen, aber sobald du weiter weg bist kommt doch gar kein Informationaustausch zustande. Ich weiß gar nicht wissen alle RFID mit Orten in verbindung bringen, als ob da gleich AGPS verbaut wäre o.O




Falsch der CCC hat schon gezeigt das die beiden Nahfeld-Kommunikationen Bluetooth und RFID mit entsprechender Technik auch über fast* HUNDERT* Meter ausgelesen werden kann und ebenfalls Manipuliert werden kann.


----------



## BeerIsGood (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



shila92 schrieb:


> Was will man als einzelner schon groß erreichen? Klar, wenn man sich zusammenschließt, sozusagen als Partei oder so, hätte man mehr Chancen, aber ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass das viel bringt.


So eine Partei gibt es schon, und die werden in der Tat wenig beachtet 



M59Deathman schrieb:


> Falsch der CCC hat schon gezeigt das die beiden Nahfeld-Kommunikationen Bluetooth und RFID mit entsprechender Technik auch über fast* HUNDERT* Meter ausgelesen werden kann und ebenfalls Manipuliert werden kann.


Dann müßte der Staat um dich zu orten immer noch alle knapp 100 Meter Geräte aufgestellt haben, richtig?


----------



## BopItXtremeII (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Also das mit dem Orten ist damit nicht wirklich gut machbar, aber was ich viel schlimmer finde, ist, dass die RFID Chips einfach so ausgelesen werden können.

Wenn jemand meinen Perso anschauen möchte muss er mich erstmal dazu bringen ihn aus der Tasche zu holen, heißt ich weiß wer den sieht. Wenn bald jeder nen RFID Chip im Ausweis hat, muss nur jemand ein Lesegerät aufstellen und kann theoretisch alle Daten lesen, wenn jemand mal eben durch die Innenstadt oder so geht ohne, dass jemand etwas davon bemerkt. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das meiner Regierung nicht ermöglichen möchte, schafft sowas dann mit Sicherheit auch irgendein Hacker ..


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Und dann weiß er wie du heißt^^ schlimm schlimm schlimm^^

Ich finds praktisch, das spart ne menge Zeit am Flughafen beim einchecken, du stellst dich von den Schalter, deine Personalien werden aufgenommen, automatisch abgeglichen un du kannst weitergehn, vllt lässt sich darüber auch irgendwann bezahlen, dann schiebste munter deinen einkaufswagen durch die kasse, die Codes vom inhalt des Wagens werden eingelesen und der betrag von dem dem Ausweis zugeordneten Konto abgebucht und fertig.

Und wenn das irgendwie zu riskant sein sollte würden dies net machen, die sin ja net nur Blöd. Im Bundestag bzw. den Regierungsorganen sitzen Leute die Sachen mit Computer anstellen können die ihr euch netma vorstellen könnt^^ 

Wenn die in der lage sind gegen den Willen des Benutzers übers Internet Computer zu durchsuchen werden se wahrscheinlich auch wissen, wie ma Daten schützt.


----------



## shila92 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich finds praktisch, das spart ne menge Zeit am Flughafen beim einchecken, du stellst dich von den Schalter, deine Personalien werden aufgenommen, automatisch abgeglichen un du kannst weitergehn, vllt lässt sich darüber auch irgendwann bezahlen, dann schiebste munter deinen einkaufswagen durch die kasse, die Codes vom inhalt des Wagens werden eingelesen und der betrag von dem dem Ausweis zugeordneten Konto abgebucht und fertig.


Wenn dann auch alles so auf Anhieb funktioniert ist das ja in Ordnung.  Aber ich glaube am Anfang wird es so viele Probleme, dass alles doppelt und dreifach überprüft werden muss, trotz neuem Perso. 

Denk auch mal daran, wenn jemand jetzt seinen Perso knackt und seine Personalien so verändert, dass er kostenlos einkaufen oder unter falschem Namen fliegen kann etc.... (mal anhand deines Einkaufsystems gesehen  )

Ich glaube, dass das alles ziemlich chaotisch werden wird.  
Aber mal abwarten...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

@ r00ter: Kleiner Hinweis zum News verfassen: Sachlich schreiben, also nicht selber schon wertend was dazwischen schreiben und bitte sowohl die Groß/Kleinschreibung als auch Zeichensetzung beachten, es reicht schon, wenn wir uns über die Deutsch-"Skills" der Redakteure lustig machen müssen, danke. 



Zum Inhalt: Ja, also so langsam wirds echt heftig, zumal RFID der letzte Müll weil zu leicht zu knacken ist, wie u.a. der CCC so weit ich mich erinnere vor einiger Zeit schon bewiesen hat.


----------



## zcei (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Wenn die in der lage sind gegen den Willen des Benutzers übers Internet Computer zu durchsuchen werden se wahrscheinlich auch wissen, wie ma Daten schützt.



Lol. selbst das bekommen sie ja nicht richtig hin 
Die müssen sich erst einen Durchsuchungsbefehl holen und eine Hardware an den PC Stecken. Zumindest war das am Anfang der Plan, nachdem das "hacken" nicht so gut klappte. Und dann waren da noch die Linux Terroristen  Die werden garnicht überwacht.

Und was können die Regierungsorgane, was wir uns nicht vorstellen können? Hatten die jetzt etwa doch einen Office-2000 Kurs oO

Das ist doch alles der krasseste Blödsinn. Am besten hacken wir erstmal die Merkel und kaufen alle über ihren NAmen ein  Weil ein Hacker wird es hinbekommen haben, bevor Schäuble "Überwachung" sagen kann.


----------



## shila92 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Dann legt Schäuble aber mit dem hier nach...


----------



## iceman650 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



M59Deathman schrieb:


> Falsch der CCC hat schon gezeigt das die beiden Nahfeld-Kommunikationen Bluetooth und RFID mit entsprechender Technik auch über fast* HUNDERT* Meter ausgelesen werden kann und ebenfalls Manipuliert werden kann.


Übrigens kann das alles nicht nur über den Funk ausgelesen werden, sondern kann auch über das Stromnetz all dies mitgehört werden. (Stichwort Tempest) Außer man würde große Ferritkerne hinter die Auslesegeräte machen. Aber dann gibt es ja immer noch Möglichkeiten.

Dazu: Chaosradio Nr. 148 Thema Tempest
Link: http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr148.html


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Einzig und allein die Überwachung des Bürgers scheint hierbei das Hauptinteresse zu sein.
> 
> Meine Mutter hat anfang letzten Jahres ihren neuen Passat als gestohlen gemeldet (weil er es war).
> Zwischenzeitlich wurde er regelmäßig auf zwei Strecken zwischen München und Berlin geblitzt.
> ...



 Das war aber schon immer so. Die suchen ja auch nicht nach gestohlenen Autos. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt mittlerweile das Geld von der Versicherung und einen neuen. Meiner Mutter ist Ende der 70er / Anfang der 80er mal was ähnliches passiert. Da wurde das Auto auch nur gefunden, weil es zwei Wochen lang fleißig im Parkverbot Knöllchen gesammelt hat. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> 1984 (Roman) @ Wikipedia



Kenne ich. Aber mir ist nicht klar, wie das zur "Überwachung" beitragen soll. Immerhin kann man den Ausweis per RFID weder überall Orten, noch mußt Du ihn mit Dir herumtragen, wenn Du Angst vor sowas hast.


----------



## darkfabel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

ist das nen kleines display da drauf ? 

jetzt muss man dann schon aufpassen das teil immer schön eingepackt ist sonst reisst das display


----------



## GHOT (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Und dann weiß er wie du heißt^^ schlimm schlimm schlimm^^
> 
> Ich finds praktisch, das spart ne menge Zeit am Flughafen beim einchecken, du stellst dich von den Schalter, deine Personalien werden aufgenommen, automatisch abgeglichen un du kannst weitergehn, vllt lässt sich darüber auch irgendwann bezahlen, dann schiebste munter deinen einkaufswagen durch die kasse, die Codes vom inhalt des Wagens werden eingelesen und der betrag von dem dem Ausweis zugeordneten Konto abgebucht und fertig.
> 
> ...


 

F***, bist Du den für nen Blümchen???
Nicht alles ist so wild wie hier beschrieben, aber man kann und sollte es nicht leugnen.
Die Politik der DDR hat jeder hier im Westen abgelehnt auch und besonders die Überwachung.
Wir Wessis waren der meinung Mauer weg= freiheit für Ost und West.
Wir haben aber dank Schäuble, 9.11. und anderen abgef****ten Sch*** mehr überwachung in viel perverserer Form als die Bürger im Osten je hatten. Unsere Politiker tun es langsam, aber Sie tun es - nur warum????
Durchsage in der Fußgängerzone :"Herr X.... aus A.... bitte nehmen Sie den nächsten Bus! Ihr zweites Bier hat Sie ihr letztes Geld gekostet und Sie haben 0,1Promile zu viel zum Autofahren. Wegen alkohl Ausatmung in der öffentlichkeit bekommen sie ein Knollen per Email auf ihr Handy."


----------



## Iceananas (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Übrigens kann das alles nicht nur über den Funk ausgelesen werden, sondern kann auch über das Stromnetz all dies mitgehört werden.






dann lassen wir gleich mal WLAN per Stromnetz ausstrahlen, Router ADE


----------



## Saab-FAN (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, warum man so einen Perso einführen will: Pro Bürger wird einmal so ein Teil angeschafft und dann braucht man keinen neuen mehr mit aufwändigen Verfahren drucken, Hologramme da einbauen und diesen ganzen Krams. 
Dass man den RFID-Chip theoretisch überall auslesen kann, ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem. Zum Einen kann man Elektromagnetische Strahlung von solchen RFID-Chips mit Aluminium-Folie ziemlich effektiv blocken und zum Anderen kann ich das Teil meinem Bruder in die Jacke stecken. Dann loggen die, wo er hin gegangen ist, während ich in Wirklichkeit was vollkommen anderes getan habe. 

Davon mal abgesehen sollte man solche Persos wohl ohnehin in ner Metalldose aufbewahren, weil man sonst alle 2 Wochen zum Amt rennt, weil das Display gebrochen ist.


----------



## Amigo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Und dann weiß er wie du heißt^^ schlimm schlimm schlimm^^
> 
> Ich finds praktisch, das spart ne menge Zeit am Flughafen beim einchecken, du stellst dich von den Schalter, deine Personalien werden aufgenommen, automatisch abgeglichen un du kannst weitergehn, vllt lässt sich darüber auch irgendwann bezahlen, dann schiebste munter deinen einkaufswagen durch die kasse, die Codes vom inhalt des Wagens werden eingelesen und der betrag von dem dem Ausweis zugeordneten Konto abgebucht und fertig.
> 
> ...



Sag mal tust du so naiv oder arbeitest du für die Regierung?
WTF alter Schwede, PLEASE REBOOT UR BRAIN! 

RFID und der ganze Drecksmist ist der Untergang unserer Freiheit!!!
Seht es ein, macht die Augen auf, die Zeichen sind nicht zu übersehen!!!

Thema Bargeldloses zahlen, der größte Mist der auf uns zu kommen kann, schlimmer als jede bisherige Überwachung!!!

Gäbe es ein kein Bargeld mehr, wir wären zu 100% Sklaven des Staates und vor allen der Banken!!!

Beispiel Hartz IV... eigentlich müsste man jeden Euro den man extra bekommt, (gefunden, geschenkt, wie auch immer) dem Amt melden etc.
Gäbs kein Bargeld mehr könnte man nicht mal die 10€ die einem Omi Sonntags zusteckt behalten, denkt mal nach! 

Ich hasse unsere Regierung, die Banken, das System und den ganzen Dreck dahinter! 
95% der Leute die da arbeiten sind falsch! 
Ich glaube daran daß die Leutz aufwachen und erkennen was wirklich Sache auf der Welt ist! 

*
"Und wenn das irgendwie zu riskant sein sollte würden dies net machen, die sin ja net nur Blöd. Im Bundestag bzw. den Regierungsorganen sitzen Leute die Sachen mit Computer anstellen können die ihr euch netma vorstellen könnt^^ "*

Man man, dafür alleine...  Du kannst dir manches wohl nicht vorstellen!!! -.-


----------



## Woohoo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Es gibt ja eine passende und oft verwendete Metapher zu dem Thema: 
Wenn man einen Frosch in kochendes Wasser wirft, wird er direkt wieder rausspringen. Setz man ihn jedoch in kaltes Wasser und fängt an es langsam an zu erhitzen, wird er sitzen bleiben und sterben. 

"Wer die Sicherheit der Freiheit vorzieht, ist zu recht ein Sklave."


So nun aber genug Phrasen gedrescht.


----------



## hyperionical (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Das ist Überwachung pur, glücklicherweise lässt sich so ein Chip leicht außer Gefecht setzen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Das ist Überwachung pur, glücklicherweise lässt sich so ein Chip leicht außer Gefecht setzen!


Mikrowelle ftw ?!


----------



## Amigo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Ihr sagt es, die werden sich wundern weshalb überdurchschnittlich viele Bundesürger ständig einen einen neuen Personalsausweis brauchen! 

"Was kann ich dafür, Frau XY, daß ihre Vorgesetzten auf höchster Ebene diesen Ausweis eingeführt haben. Ich hätte gern Ersatz und nein, es liegt kein Eigenverschulden vor! 
Halbes Jahr, Beweisumkehrlast! 

*Nelsons Lache* HAHA!


----------



## rebel4life (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mikrowelle ftw ?!



Nö.

Überschreiben ist das Stichwort - Max Mustermann ist überall.


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Es gibt doch auch strahlungsabschirmende Behälter für Handys. Warum nicht den Ausweis in eine schicke Dose in modischer Blei-Ausführung stecken?  Manchmal muß man einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Blei brauchst du nicht. Eine geschlossene Hülle aus Blech würde vollkommen ausreichen. 

Blei hat den Vorteil, dass es weich ist aber gesund ist es nicht ganz.


----------



## Maggats (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

wir lassen es ja mit uns machen, also sind wir als bürger selber schuld. ich hoffe das bald etwas passiert und das fass endlich überläuft. etwas das die menschen in massen auf die straßen treibt um zu demonstrieren, in der ehemaligen ddr hat es auch funktioniert (das demonstrieren)


----------



## MARIIIO (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

@Maggats: Finde auch, dass die "kleinen Anpassungen" an vielen Systemen eben auch nur kleine Verbesserungen mit sich bringen, und dann meist das Problem nicht lösen sondern abschwächen.

Wobei das noch ein ziemlich glücklicher Ausgang wäre, wenn man den Aktionismus (Stoppschild-Zensur, Nacktscanner [wäre interessant zu wissen, was passieren würde, wenn sich jetzt, da viele dieser ach so tollen geräte angeschafft werden, in nem Flugzeug hochjagt, indem er den Sprengstoff einfach im Magen mitnimmt.Dann würden wir uns diesen aktionismus vielleicht sparen...]), der dieser Tage wirklich überhand nimmt, erspart bleiben.

Vorgetäuschte Sicherheit -->von mir aus
Vorgetäuschte Sicherheit mit unverhältnismäßig hoher und teilweise unnötiger einschränkung der Freiheit --> nein danke.

Aber in 2 wochen sind die nacktscanner auch gegessen und alle, die sich drüber aufregen verfallen wieder in ein "man kanns ja eh ned ändern", und warten drauf, sich über die nächste unverschämtheit aufzuregen und sie dann doch anzunehmen ^^


----------



## shila92 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



> Aber in 2 wochen sind die nacktscanner auch gegessen und alle, die sich drüber aufregen verfallen wieder in ein "man kanns ja eh ned ändern", und warten drauf, sich über die nächste unverschämtheit aufzuregen und sie dann doch anzunehmen ^^



Da stellt sich mir wieder die Frage: Wie will man auch groß was erreichen?


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

In dem man auf die Straße geht wie es in Frankreich der Fall ist. Brennende Barrikaden und Auto zusammen mit Generalstreiks im ganzen Land wirken scheinbar dort. Nur die Deutschen fehlt nur leider der nötige zivile Ungehorsam.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Den hat man uns eben seit 1945 kontinuierlich abtrainiert


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*

Der RFID wird per Induktion gegrillt. Das Ding kann man zerstören ohne den Ausweis zu zerstören.
Jedenfalls lasse ich mich nicht scannen, ohne das ich weiss, wann und wo.

Dazu gibt es in Deutschland (wider dem verbreiteten Aberglauben) keine Ausweispflicht bzw. Mitführungspflicht. Also ist so ein Stasi-Perso am besten daheim in der Schublade aufgehoben - zum einfachen Ausweisen wird ja zu 90% auch der Führerschein akzeptiert.


Ich halte es für falsch hier von zivilem Ungehorsam zu sprechen, oder davon was uns "abtrainiert" worden wäre.
Die Ursache liegt eher darin, das die Leute soviel schlechte Krimis gucken und es versäumen, ihren Kindern Respekt und Manieren beizubringen.
Das führt zu einer verschobenen Wahrnehmung der eigenen "Sicherheitssituation" und bereitet Scharfmachern und paranoiden Rollstuhlfahrerern den Weg.

Es ist eine Charakterschwäche der Deutschen immer die Eigene Verantwortung beim "Staat" abzuladen - anstatt zusammenzustehen und auf der Strasse selber für Ruhe zu sorgen. Nirgendwo in Deutschland würden Nazis gegen Ausländer demonstrieren oder Linksradikale Porsches anzünden - wenn die Bevölkerung dem couragiert und geschlossen entgegen treten würde.
Aber nein - immer bloss wegsehen, es geht mich ja nix an - und es ist ja auch unangenehm, für sich oder Andere gerade zu stehen.

Aber dann blöd rumheulen, wenn Einer, der das doch tut, auf der Strasse (bzw. S-Bahnsteig) erschlagen wird.

Bäh - Deutschland. Eine Gesellschaft von Konformisten und Trittbrettfahrern - und Feiglingen.


----------



## MARIIIO (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bundesdruckerei gibt Auftrag für OLED RFID Personalausweis*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> paranoiden Rollstuhlfahrerern



Geil


----------

